# Who gets played at US concerts?



## KenOC

Just ran across the Baltimore SO's analysis of the 2016-2017 season, their third. 85 American orchestras, 3,000 concerts. Lots of interesting stuff here, for instance:

"In addition to being by far the most-performed living composer, John Adams' music will be played more times this season than Leonard Bernstein, Hector Berlioz or Camille Saint-Saëns and has a wider range of pieces performed than Johannes Brahms, Sergei Prokofiev or Maurice Ravel."

Here's the page, which also includes a link to download the entire concert database.

https://www.bsomusic.org/stories/the-data-behind-the-2016-2017-orchestra-season/


----------



## joen_cph

A lot of data, but immediate surprises IMHO are 

1) recent Hungarians (Bartok, Kodaly, Kurtag etc.) or Italians (Sciarrino, later Berio, etc.) don´t make it at all to the upper strata 
2) Pintscher and Adés however do make it to the Top-9 of contemporary composers, in an otherwise rather conservative group 
3) Only Finland gets a representation - at times - in the top layer, if thinking about the Fenno-Scandinavian countries
4) John Williams is considered classical (or appetizer) music, and gets a 2nd place among contemporary composers, just below Adams
5) Argentina and China make it to the Top-8 in music composed after 1970. For China, it´s probably Tan Dun and maybe composers like Bright Sheng, but for Argentina ... well, it could be Ginastera ...


----------



## Triplets

KenOC said:


> Just ran across the Baltimore SO's analysis of the 2016-2017 season, their third. 85 American orchestras, 3,000 concerts. Lots of interesting stuff here, for instance:
> 
> "In addition to being by far the most-performed living composer, John Adams' music will be played more times this season than Leonard Bernstein, Hector Berlioz or Camille Saint-Saëns and has a wider range of pieces performed than Johannes Brahms, Sergei Prokofiev or Maurice Ravel."
> 
> Here's the page, which also includes a link to download the entire concert database.
> 
> https://www.bsomusic.org/stories/the-data-behind-the-2016-2017-orchestra-season/


Interesting, thank you. You always seem to find these interesting tidbits. Where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## distantprommer

KenOC said:


> Just ran across the Baltimore SO's analysis of the 2016-2017 season, their third. 85 American orchestras, 3,000 concerts. Lots of interesting stuff here, for instance:
> 
> "In addition to being by far the most-performed living composer, John Adams' music will be played more times this season than Leonard Bernstein, Hector Berlioz or Camille Saint-Saëns and has a wider range of pieces performed than Johannes Brahms, Sergei Prokofiev or Maurice Ravel."
> 
> Here's the page, which also includes a link to download the entire concert database.
> 
> https://www.bsomusic.org/stories/the-data-behind-the-2016-2017-orchestra-season/


I would like to something like this for European Orchestras and the compare the two.


----------



## KenOC

More from the same source:

Orchestral soloists: https://www.bsomusic.org/stories/by-the-numbers-orchestral-soloists/

Conductors: https://www.bsomusic.org/stories/by-the-numbers-conductors/

Interesting stuff here.


----------

